# Wearers of glasses, what do you do for DH?



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

I wear glasses. I can't wear contacts (don't ask me why, it's not pertinent). I have a pair of prescription Oakley sunglasses that I wear for most riding, but even with these my eyes tend to water when I go really fast and then I can't see. I've worn goggles over glasses before for skiing/snowboarding, but they make my glasses fog up too fast. I'm hoping the MX/DH goggles might be a little different since they're made for riding in the heat rather than the cold. Can anyone recommend a good pair of goggles that work over glasses that are also really well ventilated and won't cause my glasses to fog up easily? I'm looking to ride quite a bit at Winterpark and Sol Vista this year, so I'd really appreciate the help. Thanks.


----------



## nateh805 (Jul 7, 2009)

I use a universal prescription insert in some oakley MX goggles. Works well, but they do fog a little bit when I take breaks during riding. Plus I use the insert in my other goggles for snowboarding too! I got the insert from my eye doctor, but I know there are companies online that will do them up for you too. One of the best things I have invested in though for sure.


----------



## htrdoug (Mar 19, 2011)

Smith Turbo Fan! Worth every penny!!!

rub dish soap onto both sides of your glasses lens,allow to dry,buff off,way better than any commercial no-fog
Do not use Rain-X,Fogs up badly


----------



## Petrolbomb1018 (Aug 20, 2009)

I haven't really had any experience with goggles, but go and look for goggles with some kind of vents on the lens, they're supposed to keep air flowing into them and around glasses, keeping them fogless.


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

htrdoug said:


> rub dish soap onto both sides of your glasses lens,allow to dry,buff off,way better than any commercial no-fog


That's the best thing to do right there! Dish soap or Saliva is the best choice when it comes to anti fog. I have yet to have an issue with my glasses fogging up under my goggles when riding, but the moment I stop or start to climb they all fog.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I've had perscription goggles and they just weren't worth it, too much hassle, not really better than decent OTGs, maybe they look a bit cooler, but that's about it. I usually just wear my glasses with my helmet, if I think that it's going to be sloppy or necessary, I'll use goggles.


----------



## weedkilla1 (Jan 1, 2009)

I had the same issues when I raced enduro using Oakey O(?) frames over glasses, for DH I just wear my glasses because my eyes dont seem to water much. One of our night rides has a section of road where you hit 70kph and that makes my eyes water when its cold -thats about it. My eyes dont water at all with my prescription sunglasses - http://www.specsavers.com.au/glasses/womens-glasses/osiris-sun-1-hi-tec?brand=2&p_f=45&start=72

Dont know if they are available outside of Oz, but worth searching for. Cheap, fairly flat lense (so good optics even if you need ground lenses) and they are as close to my face as most safety glasses.


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Eyes Watering*

You need the proper configuration for lens frame wind deflection. I ride a Harley chopper sometimes and the coolest looking shades let my eyes water. I had one set of prescription sunglasses that blocked the wind real good. Now I use some that were biker designed and they work fine.And that's what you need but in prescription form. Or learn to wear contacts. I did and it was well worth the trouble. They are like wearing shoes,you feel them but get used to it so it doesn't bother you.


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a set of prescrip motorcycle glasses that I use.... I need to switch over to a full set of prescip googles as lately I have been getting stuff in my eye still. There is:

http://www.pro-vue.com/snow.html

http://www.heavyglare.com/

or just google prescription Motocross googles


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

i can't get on with goggles over glasses either. So i went out and bought the biggest lensed glasses I could find, Oakleys in my case, I had the lenses changed to my own prescription, which is beyond the prescription range the Oakley offer and I also chose to go for transitions so that I can use them in varying light.

They almost fill the open part of my full face and sit close enough to my face that the wind does not get in. They also do not fall off.

My only criticism is when using them on snow, in white out conditions, the transitions go full dark and I cannot see a thing. So then I reach for the goggles and my everyday glasses again and suffer with fogging.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

I used my Fox Main goggles over my glasses last fall and it was fine, no problems warm to cool and no fogging issues.

I also used my 'script cycling glasses (Rudy Project, 2nd lens - rx - behind the outer colored shield) to good effect last year. The outer lens I used was the rose colored photochromatic lens.

Sorry you can't use contacts, that + goggles works the best for me this year.


----------



## NormanPCN (Oct 13, 2005)

I got some sunglasses that really fit my face very closely. I tried quite a few to find a pair that really matched and wrapped my eyes. I got those with transisitions lenses so I can ride whatever the light.


----------



## ARider (Feb 28, 2005)

contacts


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't always ride with glasses, but when I do, I ride with these:

http://www.wileyx.com/EcommSuite/Pr...riesCode=173&ProductLine=285,XL1&ItemCode=297

They fog up when I come to a stop, so I try to stay moving. 

It says you need a military ID to get them with prescription lenses, but I bought them with corrective lenses and I have never been in the military. It's possible that the military ID requirement is a recent thing, but it's also possible that only Wiley requires ID - their retailers might still offer them to the public with prescription lenses.

Lots of online retailers sell them, so shop around. I don't remember where I bought mine, it's been years.

EDIT: Here you go.... lots of options:
http://www.google.com/search?q=wiley-x+xl-1+prescription


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

My Rx Oakleys are the Minute 2.0s. They're actually awesome for most riding, but maybe I just should have gone with something bigger like the Scalpels. Thanks for all the suggestions though, except for the idiot who said contacts. I swear people can't read. I said I can't wear them.


----------



## R2ana (Dec 24, 2010)

no glasses usually contacts. those 'script goggles do look nice however!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

just get Lasek surgery....

easy and it works


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

baeckerx1,

i dont ride DH, but on occasion, i've found that i need goggles (esp in the winter). i have a pretty high prescription, so most sunglasses cant be ground to the appropriate shape either. what i ended up doing was going to the nearest MX shop w/ my helmet (specialized deviant 1), and eyeglasses, and trying on all of their goggles. the ones that ended up working best w/ my eyeglasses were some lower end smith goggles (about 15 bux--i forget the model name). a lot of the OTG goggles actually didnt fit very well over my glasses.


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

dth656 said:


> smith goggles (about 15 bux--i forget the model name). a lot of the OTG goggles actually didnt fit very well over my glasses.


Are they Smith Option? That's what fit over mine and quite well, with the exception of them fogging up.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Vision? Meh, use the force young padawan!


----------

